

Ask HN: Distributed teams - krummas

So, recently there has been a lot of talk about how good distributed teams are, but, i'm having problems finding companies that actually do it. So, it would be awesome to get a list of companies that allow for people to work from home most/all of the time.
======
pmjoyce
When I worked at Cisco Systems circa 2003/4 myself and the other data
warehouse developers came into the office once every two weeks, the rest of
the time was at home. I wasn't directly employed by them (I worked for a small
consultancy) but the same rules applied for permies on the same team.

Right now I contract for a large investment bank and the dev team are rarely
all in the office any given day. This is due to a simple desk space shortage -
I work from home 2days every week.

------
jwegan
When I worked at IBM, one of the guys I worked with worked from home pretty
much all the time. Distributed teams can work if the people are highly
motivated and responsive, but in my experience it bogged things down since I
wasn't able to get timely responses to questions.

